# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Cheat Premade q wsg/av

## critshield111

My previous post is now more relevant than ever.

have multiple accounts as the bg organiser

I personally have 5 accounts, you could also get guildies to help you


Q bgs that are at are near the top of the list, join as many as you can, once that char is in the game you are looking for bgs that are close to finishing.
once you have identified this get your premade of 10/20/30/40 ppl to Q that bg make sure they Q 1 min at least before the end of the Q.
Say all ya premade Q bg 3 once that game has finished you will get an immediate Q pop for a fresh BG wont say BG 3 it will turn out to be a different number.


one thing to remember the current bg that your alts join must be in a bg that has a full raid group other wise the premade that Q it will enter the old bg.

----------


## embz

I've tested this and it doesn't work for me. Can anyone confirm? We had 8 people Q for AVX when Van was pulled. It ended 2min later, and we all got divided into three separate new AVs.

----------


## critshield111

what is your wait time.....? if u have a average Q of 2 mins u need to Q 3 mins before. basically by Qing longer than the wait time u get boosted to teh front of Q

----------

